# Weekly challenge 12/8 - 12/14  It’s Halftime!



## SquarePeg (Dec 7, 2018)

For this week’s challenge, show half of your subject.  You can use shadows, other objects, lighting, depth of field, angles, cropping etc to accomplish this.  Any subject(s) you like.  Be creative! 

As always, new photos only please.  Get out there and shoot!


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 8, 2018)

I look forward to this challenge


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 8, 2018)

After having a mooch today with the X100F, I had a very busy 5 minutes in the pub


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 8, 2018)

Aha. I see what you did there, but you can't do it again ( as it sits now anyway  ).


----------



## DennyN (Dec 8, 2018)

The directions said use one half cup.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 11, 2018)

Half way down...


----------



## Peeb (Dec 11, 2018)

Half awake...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 12, 2018)

1745 Half Penny


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 12, 2018)

Walking home from the gym I saw this and it reminded me of the challenge.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 12, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> After having a mooch today with the X100F, I had a very busy 5 minutes in the pub



Normally I see a glass as half full but when it is a pint it is, well, half empty.


----------

